# Perfect Fit.Or Not??



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

Perfect Fit:









Not so perfect fit, but nice try:


----------



## josie4 (May 2, 2005)

What kind of plant is that? It looks like devil's ivy. Pretty pics, btw!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

They're a lil dark... rite?
the plants also look like some non-aquatic plants that are very popular here...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha cool! :smile:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Those plants do look like some of the house plants we have.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah Mr Dave... we have like many of them here. They stick on windows... I personally dun like them.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The good thing about them is they are easy to grow and by using cuttings in water they will grow roots and repopulate.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah... Good plants for these Vietnamese lazybones But I don't know why I hate them ha ha... they even write songs about it! lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Songs about a plant, Wow I think I need to get a theme song for myself. LOL


----------

